# [SOLVED] Connecting my computer to a regular TV?



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, I thought this would be simple and I'm suspecting that maybe the cable I bought online might be faulty. Anyway, I have this computer female VGA output, a male VGA to female S-Video or female RCA composite cable. I simply connected my computer female VGA output to the cable's male VGA end and then connect the female end of that cable to a male S-Video and male S-Video cable. I then connect the other male S-Video end to the female input of a regular TV (not HD). I then set my computer to display dual screen and put the secondary (the TV) as an extension to the desktop. All I get on the TV at the corresponding input is some scrambled image. At 640x480 resolution, I can recognize my computer wallpaper on the TV, but it is in black and white and all scrambled. At higher resolutions, there is something, but its all scrambled.


----------



## meetnakul (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Connecting my computer to a regular TV?*

There could be many problems.
1. Resolution:- Check at all resolutions
2. Refresh Rates:- Try different ones
3. Cable:- Could be faulty.
4. I'm not too sure about this one but can a VGA signal be converted to an S-Video signal through just a cable faultlessly?? Need to check up on that.


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Connecting my computer to a regular TV?*

1. I did try several resolutions
2. I did try several refresh rates
3. I really think it is the cable. I'll be receiving a new one shortly for my HDTV with VGA to component. Hopefully that will work.
4. You mean they would usually require an adapter?

Anyway, I'll just assume its the cable's fault and consider the matter closed. Thanks for replying.


----------

